# 8 year old diagnosed



## Guest (Nov 7, 2001)

Hi! This is my first time here. I have an 8 year old daughter with ibs. She was diagnosed last May. She had constant diarrea for 2 months. July she was back to normal. I thought it was just a temporary problem but she has it back since October. She tells me it hurts too much to go on the toilet so she just stands still and goes. Her doctor does not seem to be much help(uninformed).Any advice on what I can do for her would be appreciated.


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

Hi,I'm really sorry to hear that your daughter is having a tough time. You might try posting in the children's forum, or the ask the specialist forum (the big purple button at the top of the screen). poke around the different boards here for information. Have you tried an elimination diet (to see if some foods make things worse? Whatever happens, make sure that your daughter still sees friends, its really tough to be lonely while living with IBS. Good luck, you sound like a really supportive parent, I hope your daughter feels better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2001)

Thanks for the advice. I will try all the things you mentioned. Everyone in this young adult forum appears to be mature and well educated! Kudos to you all and much success in your lives. Live on!


----------

